# Word Association



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yesca


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Nosca


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Costa


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Sun glasses


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Solar Flare


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Asteroid


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

Paranoid


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Sativa


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 31, 2020)

Thin


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Mint


----------



## Steve1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Julep


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Alcohol


----------



## giggy (Jul 31, 2020)

margarita


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Fuzzy Nipple


----------



## caveman4.20 (Jul 31, 2020)

jajajajajajaja


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2020)

Lalalalala


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 1, 2020)

Dots


----------



## burnie (Aug 1, 2020)

Spots


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Leopard


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 1, 2020)

Cat


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Piss


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 1, 2020)

Shaved


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Viagra


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Grandpa


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Grandma


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2020)

crazy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Bat s***


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2020)

bat guano


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Kelp


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Eggshells


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Diatomaceous


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 1, 2020)

Earth


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 1, 2020)

wind


----------



## burnie (Aug 1, 2020)

Fire


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Vortex


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Tornado


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Roor


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 1, 2020)

volcano


----------



## Polo (Aug 1, 2020)

Perlite


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Clones


----------



## burnie (Aug 2, 2020)

Cuts


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Dank


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 2, 2020)

home grown


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

piney


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

pinetar


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 2, 2020)

pineapple


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

Pinon


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 2, 2020)

opine


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

Alpine


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

og


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Ohell


----------



## giggy (Aug 2, 2020)

owell


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 2, 2020)

swell


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Surf


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 2, 2020)

Turf


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 2, 2020)

NERF


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 2, 2020)

Ball


----------



## caveman4.20 (Aug 3, 2020)

snow


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Flake


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

Respond


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

911


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2020)

s.o.s.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Stranded


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 3, 2020)

Gilligan's Island


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Mary Ann


----------



## giggy (Aug 3, 2020)

ginger


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mrs. Howell


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2020)

Ummmmm,sweet


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 3, 2020)

Caramel


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 3, 2020)

Cubes


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 4, 2020)

Sugar


----------



## giggy (Aug 4, 2020)

plums


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Pie


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 4, 2020)

Mince


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Meat


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 4, 2020)

T bone


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2020)

Wreck


----------



## WoodHippy (Aug 4, 2020)

Ship


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Dog


----------



## Patwi (Aug 4, 2020)

bones


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Skull


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

Island


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Gold


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

Fever


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

Covid


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 5, 2020)

_mask_   or _dead _ you decide...


----------



## giggy (Aug 5, 2020)

flu


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2020)

H1N1


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 5, 2020)

Hantavirus


----------



## BudSniffer (Aug 5, 2020)

Sick


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 5, 2020)

Humor


----------



## burnie (Aug 6, 2020)

Good


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Bad


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

morbid


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Obese


----------



## burnie (Aug 6, 2020)

Anorexic


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Meth


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 6, 2020)

Junkie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Fred Sanford


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

and son


----------



## Patwi (Aug 6, 2020)

daughter


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Archie


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

bunker


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Meathead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

Beefy


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 6, 2020)

Brisket


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 6, 2020)

Smoked


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

sliced


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Bread


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

Sour


----------



## giggy (Aug 6, 2020)

pucker


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 6, 2020)

Roll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

Afatty


----------



## stain (Aug 6, 2020)

Flower (in)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Veggin


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 6, 2020)

Vegan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 6, 2020)

Eyes


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Green


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 6, 2020)

Beans


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 6, 2020)

Potatoes


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 6, 2020)

Baked


----------



## burnie (Aug 7, 2020)

Toasted


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Roasted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Peanuts


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

popcorn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Sutton


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Popcorn (Famous for his White Lightning)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Maker


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Home


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 7, 2020)

Hat


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Cap


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 7, 2020)

Bottle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Vessel


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Ship


----------



## Patwi (Aug 7, 2020)

shape


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Shift


----------



## burnie (Aug 7, 2020)

Gears


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Transmission


----------



## giggy (Aug 7, 2020)

pinion


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Onion


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

Green


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Pastures


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 7, 2020)

Grass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 7, 2020)

Ganja


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kief


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 7, 2020)

Sleepy


----------



## burnie (Aug 8, 2020)

Time


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Travelers


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

movers


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Shakers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Baby Makers?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Protection


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Mother


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Father


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Holy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Cow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Hamburger


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Cheese


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Limburger


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Stinky


----------



## burnie (Aug 8, 2020)

Feet


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

fathom


----------



## burnie (Aug 8, 2020)

Wonder


----------



## giggy (Aug 8, 2020)

intrigued


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Bored


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

Board


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Plank


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 8, 2020)

Walk


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Sharks


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 8, 2020)

San Jose


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Way?


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 8, 2020)

Whey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 8, 2020)

Ms Muffit


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 8, 2020)

Muppet


----------



## burnie (Aug 9, 2020)

" Animal "


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolf


----------



## giggy (Aug 9, 2020)

bear


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Rug


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 9, 2020)

Burns


----------



## burnie (Aug 9, 2020)

Gracie


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 9, 2020)

Allen


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Wrench


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 9, 2020)

Tungsten


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Steel.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 9, 2020)

Reserve


----------



## burnie (Aug 9, 2020)

Save


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2020)

Spend


----------



## burnie (Aug 9, 2020)

Pay


----------



## boo (Aug 10, 2020)

bonus...


----------



## burnie (Aug 10, 2020)

Incentive


----------



## AladinSane (Aug 10, 2020)

Cannabis


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

marijuana


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cannabis


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2020)

Konopí


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Hemp


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

rope


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Hangman


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)

funny


----------



## burnie (Aug 10, 2020)

Bone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 10, 2020)

Dog


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)

biotch


----------



## burnie (Aug 10, 2020)

Female


----------



## Patwi (Aug 10, 2020)

wife


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Cat


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

feline


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Fur


----------



## giggy (Aug 10, 2020)

baby


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 10, 2020)

Face


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

Nelson


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 10, 2020)

Muntz


----------



## burnie (Aug 10, 2020)

Madman


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Batman


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

batwoman


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Robin


----------



## burnie (Aug 11, 2020)

Rockin`


----------



## giggy (Aug 11, 2020)

chair


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 11, 2020)

High


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 11, 2020)

Stoned


----------



## burnie (Aug 11, 2020)

Blitzed


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2020)

Defence


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

offense


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

crime


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 12, 2020)

Spree


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

frolic


----------



## burnie (Aug 12, 2020)

Naked !!


----------



## giggy (Aug 12, 2020)

beach


----------



## Patwi (Aug 12, 2020)

sex


----------



## burnie (Aug 12, 2020)

Clinic


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 12, 2020)

VD


----------



## stain (Aug 12, 2020)

Clap ⛏


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 12, 2020)

Burning


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2020)

Claps


----------



## burnie (Aug 12, 2020)

Thunder


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Road


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

Rail


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

train


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Diesel


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

electric


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Oil


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 13, 2020)

Hempseed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Future


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 13, 2020)

Science


----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)

Weird


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

Normal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 13, 2020)

New


----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)

Day


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Night


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 13, 2020)

Mare


----------



## burnie (Aug 13, 2020)

Gelding


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 14, 2020)

Testicles


----------



## burnie (Aug 14, 2020)

Dropped


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 14, 2020)

Lost


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Boys


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

ranch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Gaucho


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Mexican


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Mezcal


----------



## burnie (Aug 14, 2020)

Worm


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 14, 2020)

Earth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Mother


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 14, 2020)

all right how about

Trucker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Convoy


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

hippy bus


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Nature


----------



## burnie (Aug 14, 2020)

Preserve


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2020)

Marmalade


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Nip


----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)

Slip


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Fall


----------



## giggy (Aug 15, 2020)

bounce


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Bar


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Fly


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Fishing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Drifting13


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 15, 2020)

Scooter Tramp


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Veteran


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 15, 2020)

Hero


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

John Wayne


----------



## burnie (Aug 15, 2020)

" Duke "


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Of Earl


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Sandwiches


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Chips


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Bangers


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Head


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Misteress


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Girlfriend


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Fidanzata


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 15, 2020)

Mystery


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 15, 2020)

Date


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 15, 2020)

Palm


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Sunday !!!


----------



## giggy (Aug 16, 2020)

morning


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Misfits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Commune


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Collective


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

BORG


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 16, 2020)

Spidermites


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Ruthless


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Bastards


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Kenny


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2020)

Grave


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2020)

danger


----------



## burnie (Aug 16, 2020)

Ranger


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Rick


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 17, 2020)

Derringer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Booth


----------



## giggy (Aug 17, 2020)

telephone


----------



## burnie (Aug 17, 2020)

Tower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Records


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 17, 2020)

Dump


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Truck


----------



## burnie (Aug 17, 2020)

Stop


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sign


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

Quill


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

arrow


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2020)

APPLE


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 18, 2020)

core


----------



## burnie (Aug 18, 2020)

Reactor


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 18, 2020)

Breach


----------



## giggy (Aug 18, 2020)

attack


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 18, 2020)

Charge


----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

Card


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Bayonets


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)

knifes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Ka-bar


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 19, 2020)

USMC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Oorah!


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2020)

grunt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Cadence


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 19, 2020)

March


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Stomach


----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

Crawl


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Livefire


----------



## burnie (Aug 19, 2020)

Livewire


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Grenades


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 19, 2020)

Claymore


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Directional


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

Foot loops


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 19, 2020)

Stirrups


----------



## burnie (Aug 20, 2020)

Spurs


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2020)

Horses


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

Saddle


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

blanket


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Pox


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

chicken


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 20, 2020)

Tastes like


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sh*t


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Downhill


----------



## burnie (Aug 20, 2020)

Slope


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

Slippery


----------



## burnie (Aug 20, 2020)

Ice


----------



## giggy (Aug 20, 2020)

skates


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2020)

hockey


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 20, 2020)

Puck


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 20, 2020)

Canadian


----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

Tire


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Flat


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Top


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Spin


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Cycle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Doctors


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

appointment


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

rendezvous


----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

Meeting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Club


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Motorcycle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

Lodge


----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

Pole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

DANCER


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Tiny


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Tim


----------



## giggy (Aug 21, 2020)

tip toe


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

Dutch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2020)

tREAT


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 21, 2020)

Trick


----------



## burnie (Aug 22, 2020)

Fool


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Jester


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Chester


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Molester


----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2020)

hustler


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 22, 2020)

Shark


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Stick


----------



## burnie (Aug 22, 2020)

Figure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2020)

Bikini


----------



## burnie (Aug 22, 2020)

Islands


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2020)

Misfits


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

Goofballs !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Brothers from another Mother


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 23, 2020)

Club


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Outlaw Brothers


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Bikers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

Patched


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Colors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

Loyalty


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2020)

Pain in the butt


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2020)

hemorrhoids?


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

PITA !


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 23, 2020)

Bread


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

Basket


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Case


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 24, 2020)

court


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Screwed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

Pooch


----------



## giggy (Aug 24, 2020)

dawg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Junkyard Dawgs MC


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

Stardawg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Star Wars


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

Obi-wan


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

Yoda


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2020)

Jabba

Funny story, yrs ago I called my sister in law Jabba  and she liked it
Became her favorite pet name and became her family nick name


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

mod...............in Minecraft


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Squad


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

Game


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2020)

Stop


----------



## burnie (Aug 24, 2020)

Suddenly


----------



## giggy (Aug 25, 2020)

instant


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Carnation


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 25, 2020)

Breakfast


----------



## burnie (Aug 25, 2020)

Bowl !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Salad


----------



## burnie (Aug 25, 2020)

Tongs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Clam


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Crazy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Unbalanced


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 25, 2020)

lopsided


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2020)

Stoned


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2020)

Again


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

and again !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Begin


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

The day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Pray


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

Beseech


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

God?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Agnostic


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 26, 2020)

Christian


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Haysus


----------



## Patwi (Aug 26, 2020)

redneck


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Guns


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Trucks


----------



## giggy (Aug 26, 2020)

tow


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 26, 2020)

Chains


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Whips


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

Excite me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Viagra


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Limp


----------



## burnie (Aug 26, 2020)

Hobble


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Drunk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

wife


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Trouble


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

J-I-G-G-Y


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2020)

Piggy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2020)

Lordofthe flies


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

rings


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Anus


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Glands


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Hands


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

feet


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Shoes


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

Squeaky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Mouse


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

Nanny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2020)

Goat


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

billy


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

Badass !


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

My Wife


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

Spouse


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

Girlfriend


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 27, 2020)

Beech


----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)

Nut


----------



## giggy (Aug 28, 2020)

shelled


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Pistachios


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Trench foot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Hoof-Mouth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Crouchrot


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Bud-rot


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Nasty


----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)

Habit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Addiction


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Recovering


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Addict


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Tweeker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

Meth-mouth


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Death sentence


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2020)

MR JINGLES


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Mr Green Jeans


----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)

Mr Ed !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

The Real McCoys


----------



## burnie (Aug 28, 2020)

vs. Hatfields


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 28, 2020)

James


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Bond


----------



## burnie (Aug 29, 2020)

Mate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Whoopie


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

goldberg


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

ugly


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Biatch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Whoopie


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 29, 2020)

Cushion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Hemorrhoid


----------



## giggy (Aug 29, 2020)

donut


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Hole


----------



## burnie (Aug 29, 2020)

Shot


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sure was and it hurt like hell.
357


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 29, 2020)

Ruger (GP100)


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Ruger P98 with decocker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

That decocker will scare you 1st time you drop the hammer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Oh Mini 14


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Willy P


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That decocker will scare you 1st time you drop the hammer


Love the decocker and no safty.
Willy Wonka


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2020)

Hammer


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Double Action


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

(Double) Tap


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Bump Stock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

Belt Buckle


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

pistol


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

m1911


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

22 Long rifle with hollow points


----------



## giggy (Aug 30, 2020)

45 acp hollow points


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

357 slug still in me


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Bunch of freaking Rednecks.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Bunch of freaking Rednecks.


That would be a long haired redneck...


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 30, 2020)

David allen coe


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 30, 2020)

1%er


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Brothers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2020)

B ackup


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Not with Hippie behind ya.
Forward for sure


----------



## burnie (Aug 30, 2020)

Safely sideways ! 
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)

Sidewinder rattlesnake


----------



## burnie (Aug 30, 2020)

Sidewinder missile


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Aug 31, 2020)

Tomahawk


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Indian


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Giver.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Taker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

UNDER


----------



## yooper420 (Aug 31, 2020)

Salad maker.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Pigs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Nothing but teeth left


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Dentures


----------



## burnie (Aug 31, 2020)

Partials


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Root Cannel


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Pain


----------



## burnie (Aug 31, 2020)

Strain


----------



## giggy (Aug 31, 2020)

break


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Smash


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Mouth


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 31, 2020)

Implants


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Mouth


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Breathers


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

filters


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Masks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

WU-FLU


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Crap


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Marshydro


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

cheap lights


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Burnouts


----------



## giggy (Sep 1, 2020)

ol hippy


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Hippie chick


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Was a member


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 1, 2020)

Banned


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Hammer


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Thors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2020)

Brother


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

Yep


----------



## burnie (Sep 1, 2020)

Uh huh


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

For sure


----------



## WoodHippy (Sep 1, 2020)

Hang Ten


----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

`boardin`


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Water


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Fire


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

ice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2020)

Blue


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Steal


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 2, 2020)

Iron


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Copper


----------



## giggy (Sep 2, 2020)

aluminum


----------



## burnie (Sep 2, 2020)

Foil


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2020)

Hat


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

voices


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Paranoia


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2020)

Ghost


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Vape


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

pen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Sword


----------



## burnie (Sep 3, 2020)

Crossed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

_Ménage à trois_


----------



## burnie (Sep 3, 2020)

Tripled


----------



## giggy (Sep 3, 2020)

three


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Amigos


----------



## burnie (Sep 3, 2020)

Musketeers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Bar


----------



## burnie (Sep 3, 2020)

Hoppin`


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2020)

Weed


----------



## burnie (Sep 3, 2020)

Eater


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 3, 2020)

Ant


----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

Farm


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

Pot


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Belly


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

stove


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Michigan


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Poison Water


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Flint


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Lock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Up


----------



## giggy (Sep 4, 2020)

down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Benzo


----------



## burnie (Sep 4, 2020)

Bozo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2020)

Giggy


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 4, 2020)

Evil Clown


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

Yep


----------



## burnie (Sep 5, 2020)

Twitch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2020)

jerkily


----------



## burnie (Sep 5, 2020)

Spasms


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

tremors


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

WORMS


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Fishing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Trolling


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Motor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Boating


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

fishing


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)

Lure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Coax


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)

Entice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

seduce


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 6, 2020)

Induce


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Produce


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 6, 2020)

Vegetable


----------



## burnie (Sep 6, 2020)

Brain dead


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

weedhopper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

Solidarity


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 7, 2020)

oil


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2020)

gas


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

Water


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

Flint Michigan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

Lead


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

Poisoning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

antidote


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

Cure


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2020)

In jars.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2020)

Boveda


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 7, 2020)

Humidity


----------



## burnie (Sep 7, 2020)

Dome


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2020)

top


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2020)

Bottom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2020)

Keel


----------



## burnie (Sep 8, 2020)

Haul


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Long, The mods would have *** what I wanted to say  LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Dong-Ho


----------



## burnie (Sep 9, 2020)

Silver .......................and away !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Ranger


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)

Danger


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 9, 2020)

Zone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Out


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 9, 2020)

In


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2020)

Egress


----------



## burnie (Sep 9, 2020)

Entrance


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 9, 2020)

Exit


----------



## burnie (Sep 9, 2020)

Only !!!!!


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

any


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 10, 2020)

Run


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 10, 2020)

Home


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2020)

SAFE


----------



## burnie (Sep 10, 2020)

Spot


----------



## giggy (Sep 10, 2020)

stain


----------



## burnie (Sep 11, 2020)

Dye


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Shirts


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

pocket t's


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Deep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Heavy


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

lead


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Paint


----------



## burnie (Sep 11, 2020)

Ball


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Bearing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Vector


----------



## burnie (Sep 11, 2020)

Magnitude


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Latitude


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2020)

Leeway


----------



## giggy (Sep 11, 2020)

driveway


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 11, 2020)

Ring Camera


----------



## burnie (Sep 12, 2020)

Gork


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mork


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

mindy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

Leaf


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Foliage


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 12, 2020)

Trees


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Forest


----------



## giggy (Sep 12, 2020)

woods


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Hippie playing with himself


California fires


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Toothbrush with BenGay


----------



## burnie (Sep 12, 2020)

Toothache  cure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Meth Mouth


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

Tweeker


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Walking Dead


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 12, 2020)

Useless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

INEPT


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 12, 2020)

Zombie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Brains


----------



## burnie (Sep 12, 2020)

Splattered


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2020)

Head shots 
OK now I am going in night LOL


----------



## burnie (Sep 12, 2020)

Money shots


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Messy


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

trashed


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Portland Oregon


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Fires,Floods and Frippery.
At the moment.


----------



## SkagitMagic (Sep 13, 2020)

Tanning


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Skin cancer


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

skin dancer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Pole slider


----------



## giggy (Sep 13, 2020)

smoking monkey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Jizz Slingers


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2020)

Hippy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2020)

Toothbrush?


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 13, 2020)

Gum Disease


----------



## burnie (Sep 13, 2020)

My toothbrush is missing !!  Dammit !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

HIPPIE


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Sneaky


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

mischievous


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

*Shenanigator*


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

Terminator


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Swartsnigger


----------



## burnie (Sep 14, 2020)

Ahnold


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

White Bread


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2020)

santa claus


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Adult lies.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

adultery


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

Well i never...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2020)

One can tell a lot from a Toothbrush LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2020)

OMG


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 14, 2020)

FTW


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

time served


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Parole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Pee in cup


----------



## burnie (Sep 15, 2020)

Off paper


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2020)

blotter


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2020)

Purple Microdot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Mind altering


----------



## giggy (Sep 15, 2020)

fun times


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Party


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2020)

Orgy?


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wife


----------



## burnie (Sep 15, 2020)

Swap


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 16, 2020)

Meet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Eat


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2020)

Smell


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

sleep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Fishes


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 16, 2020)

Catching


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

DoorMats


----------



## giggy (Sep 16, 2020)

rugs


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

Toupees


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Hair-club


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

Club Med


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Hedonism


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 16, 2020)

All inclusive


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

Self indulgence


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2020)

Masturbation? burnie


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 16, 2020)

Can you say that? Oh My.
Monkey spank.


----------



## burnie (Sep 16, 2020)

Roster....Anything but.......t ? lol


----------



## giggy (Sep 17, 2020)

chicken choker


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 17, 2020)

Jerkin the Gurkin


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 18, 2020)

Me the clueless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2020)

^^^^ Has had their share of wolf teet
The real Graywolf by any chance


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

sunday


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2020)

Kneel


----------



## giggy (Sep 20, 2020)

pray


----------



## burnie (Sep 20, 2020)

Beseech


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 22, 2020)

God


----------



## burnie (Sep 22, 2020)

Deity


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 23, 2020)

divinity


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Buddhism


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

hippie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Weed Smoker


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Weedhopper


----------



## burnie (Sep 23, 2020)

Leaf hopper


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Locust


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

pest


----------



## burnie (Sep 23, 2020)

Control


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Domination


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Insecticide


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Spotted Mites


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

bad critters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 23, 2020)

Bot Fly


----------



## giggy (Sep 23, 2020)

maggot


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Fly


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Sep 23, 2020)

Wasp


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 24, 2020)

Hornet


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Praying Mantis.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Widow Maker


----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

Marriage vows !


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Divorce


----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

Court


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Frucked


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Gas


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

oil


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 24, 2020)

Fuel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

ANFO


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 24, 2020)

*BANG *(big one at that)


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Explosive


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Diarrhea.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Pepto


----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

Bismol


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Black P.o.o.p


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

bloody


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Assteroids


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

ATARI


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Pong


----------



## giggy (Sep 24, 2020)

pinball


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

machine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

One Armed Bandit


----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

Kendo


----------



## Patwi (Sep 24, 2020)

path changed


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2020)

Compass


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

North


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

Star


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ship


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 24, 2020)

Enterprise


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 24, 2020)

car rentals


----------



## burnie (Sep 24, 2020)

Insurance ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Enterprise
Well crap,,im a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 25, 2020)

venture


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 25, 2020)

Capital


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Gains


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

losses


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

WINS


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

losers


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2020)

Antifa


----------



## giggy (Sep 25, 2020)

idiots


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 25, 2020)

Won't let me type that word


----------



## Mike143 (Sep 25, 2020)

Unstable


----------



## Steve1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Reckless


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 26, 2020)

Wrecked


----------



## burnie (Sep 27, 2020)

Gilligan


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 27, 2020)

Island


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Dr. Moreau


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 27, 2020)

Grand Vizier


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2020)

Has been to Egypt


----------



## giggy (Sep 28, 2020)

mummy


----------



## burnie (Sep 28, 2020)

Daddy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Sugar


----------



## burnie (Sep 28, 2020)

High


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Always!!!


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 28, 2020)

Forever


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

young


----------



## burnie (Sep 28, 2020)

Blood


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

sweat


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

tears


----------



## burnie (Sep 28, 2020)

4 fears


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 28, 2020)

Less


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Paul


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

bearers 

Okay, I know that's a stretch, lol


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Chicago


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Windy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Stormy


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Nights


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Fights


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

lights


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 28, 2020)

Out


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Door


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2020)

hatch


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Sep 29, 2020)

portal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

StarGate


----------



## giggy (Sep 29, 2020)

wormhole


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 29, 2020)

Interstellar


----------



## Drifting13 (Sep 29, 2020)

Traveler


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 1, 2020)

Time


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

relativity


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2020)

Einstein
Where did you go @giggy


----------



## burnie (Oct 12, 2020)

Theories


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Scientists


----------



## burnie (Oct 12, 2020)

BBT ......Big Bang Theory


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2020)

Time and Space


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2020)

Cowboy


----------



## burnie (Oct 12, 2020)

Cowgirl !!   Yee haw !!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 13, 2020)

Texas


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Big


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 13, 2020)

Steers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Burgers


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 13, 2020)

Cheese


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Chucky


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 13, 2020)

Doll


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

My name is "talky tina" and I dont like you LOL  
Twlight Zone episode Living Doll


----------



## burnie (Oct 13, 2020)

Rag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2020)

Andy


----------



## burnie (Oct 14, 2020)

Amos


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 14, 2020)

cookies


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 14, 2020)

brownies


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

Milk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Harvey


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

Paul


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Ringo


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 14, 2020)

Star


----------



## burnie (Oct 14, 2020)

Idaho


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 14, 2020)

Potatoes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Crisps


----------



## Steve1 (Oct 14, 2020)

Chips


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2020)

Toll-House


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2020)

hoe house


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 14, 2020)

Club House


----------



## burnie (Oct 15, 2020)

He Man Wumens Hater Club


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 15, 2020)

Misogynists'


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Viking


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 15, 2020)

Broncos


----------



## burnie (Oct 15, 2020)

Buster


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2020)

Custer


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Last Stand


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2020)

voted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Donkey Naaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Voted


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Bet Ya A*SS I did*


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 15, 2020)

Hippie likes that ass.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

MAGAZINE


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2020)

Never , Ever go into the woods with The Hippie
Things WeedHopper has taught me


----------



## burnie (Oct 15, 2020)

It


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Clown


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Giggy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 16, 2020)

buffoon


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Keif


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 16, 2020)

Keifer Sutherland


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Jack


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 16, 2020)

Ma


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2020)

Off


----------



## burnie (Oct 16, 2020)

Kilter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2020)

Awry


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Oct 17, 2020)

akimbo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

Crooked


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 17, 2020)

My pecker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2020)

*Peyronie's




*​


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 17, 2020)

Paris Hilton


----------



## burnie (Oct 18, 2020)

Yesterdays news


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Beatles Song


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 18, 2020)

Ringo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

"Octopus's Garden",


----------



## burnie (Oct 18, 2020)

Norwegian "wood"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Teak


----------



## burnie (Oct 18, 2020)

Tree


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

Ganjha


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 18, 2020)

Mike Hawk


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 19, 2020)

Tony Hawk


----------



## burnie (Oct 19, 2020)

Tony Awards


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Trophy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

Everyone  (gets one)


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 19, 2020)

Oprah


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Talk show host


----------



## burnie (Oct 19, 2020)

Wink Martindale


----------



## giggy (Oct 27, 2020)

who


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 27, 2020)

Doctor


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 27, 2020)

Dolittle


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

slackers


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

Apathetics


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

STONERS


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

Damn hippies


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

the 70s


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

The 69's


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

Make love not war !


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

Teach your children well


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

Pink Floyd


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

Guns N Roses


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

KISS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

Three Dog Night


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 27, 2020)

Foghat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2020)

LegHorn


----------



## burnie (Oct 27, 2020)

WW II


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

KillRoy

Interesting Read








						The Story Behind Kilroy, the Morale-Boosting Meme From WWII
					

Where did the meme "Kilroy was here," so popular during and after World War II, come from? Learn about some likely theories.




					www.thoughtco.com


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

was here


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Over There


----------



## burnie (Oct 28, 2020)

Trenches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Mustard Gas


----------



## burnie (Oct 28, 2020)

Gas masks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Chem/suit


----------



## Drifting13 (Oct 28, 2020)

Hazmat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Meth Labs


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

Explosion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Fireworks






Whoops


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 28, 2020)

Goes to camp


----------



## burnie (Oct 28, 2020)

Saves Christmas


----------



## giggy (Oct 28, 2020)

goes to jail


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Facebook Jail


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 29, 2020)

political name


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

Political satire


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 29, 2020)

John Stewart is coming back


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

Jimmie too !!!


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2020)

jimmie who


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

On 1st


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

Amendment


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Inalienable Rights


----------



## Chad.Westport (Oct 29, 2020)

ufo's


----------



## burnie (Oct 29, 2020)

MUFON


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

MIB


----------



## giggy (Oct 29, 2020)

cia


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Culinary Institute of America


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2020)

Knife


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

attack


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 29, 2020)

Defeat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

France we surrender


----------



## giggy (Nov 1, 2020)

victory


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Red


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Better Dead


----------



## burnie (Nov 1, 2020)

Dead head


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

The Godfather


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2020)

kiss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Ring


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Anus


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Sphincter


----------



## burnie (Nov 1, 2020)

Beads


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 1, 2020)

Prayer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

GOD BLESS


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2020)

me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

a name


----------



## burnie (Nov 1, 2020)

Fame


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Fortune


----------



## burnie (Nov 1, 2020)

500


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Indianapolis


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

raceway


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 2, 2020)

Dragstrip


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Quarter mile


----------



## burnie (Nov 2, 2020)

Pro Stockers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Funny Cars


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 2, 2020)

Rails


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Nitro Boo...........................


----------



## Conn (Nov 2, 2020)

Scooby Doo...................


----------



## giggy (Nov 2, 2020)

shaggy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Mutt


----------



## burnie (Nov 2, 2020)

Hound


----------



## Patwi (Nov 2, 2020)

dawg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Junkyard


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 3, 2020)

named "Precious"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Gollum


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

hobbits


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

C.H.U.D.


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

canibal


----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)

lector


----------



## burnie (Nov 3, 2020)

Academic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

*scholarly*


----------



## Conn (Nov 3, 2020)

stupid


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Inept


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Limp ****


----------



## giggy (Nov 3, 2020)

Impatent


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2020)

Impotent


----------



## burnie (Nov 3, 2020)

Flaccid


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 4, 2020)

disappointed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Lady


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2020)

Luck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Be A Lady


----------



## burnie (Nov 4, 2020)

Video


----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)

Link


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

_Secret Chimp_


----------



## Conn (Nov 4, 2020)

bubbles


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Tub Farts


----------



## burnie (Nov 4, 2020)

Odoriferous


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Olfaction


----------



## burnie (Nov 4, 2020)

Snuffleupagus


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2020)

Trunkakiss
Needed the pic


----------



## burnie (Nov 5, 2020)

Trunk Monkey



peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2020)

∆∆∆ sick bastards


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 5, 2020)

I resemble that.


----------



## giggy (Nov 5, 2020)

^^^doppelganger


----------



## Conn (Nov 6, 2020)

apparition


----------



## burnie (Nov 6, 2020)

Ghostly


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 6, 2020)

Spirit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2020)

Guide


----------



## burnie (Nov 6, 2020)

Lead


----------



## Conn (Nov 7, 2020)

Dog


----------



## burnie (Nov 7, 2020)

House


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 7, 2020)

Mouse


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2020)

Mickey


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

So Fine


----------



## burnie (Nov 7, 2020)

Aged wine


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2020)

Nectar


----------



## burnie (Nov 7, 2020)

Ambrosia


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

creamed rice


----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)

creamed peas ......yummmm !


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

gorgonzola


----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)

Cheesehead !


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

Buckethead


----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)

Pothead


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

Potbelly


----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)

Jellybelly


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

jellyfish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

Spineless Blob


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

asp (puss caterpillar)


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Disgusting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

Aqua Lung


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

mermaid


----------



## giggy (Nov 8, 2020)

tull


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

Jethro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

Clampet


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

lmfao


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2020)

Airplane


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

Surely


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

irrefutably


----------



## burnie (Nov 8, 2020)

Indoobitably


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

*COMMANDER McBRAGG *


----------



## Conn (Nov 8, 2020)

Indoobitably is not even a word

captain kirk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2020)

Play on words ,
Response................   Womanizer


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2020)

philander


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 9, 2020)

Conn said:


> Indoobitably is not even a word
> 
> captain kirk


indubitably


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

I see your Mr Spock and raise you one trinket
Doubtless


----------



## burnie (Nov 9, 2020)

I knew the correct spelling.....just had to get the doob in there ..lol

Clearly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2020)

burnie said:


> I knew the correct spelling.....just had to get the doob in there ..lol
> 
> Clearly


I knew what exactly you were implying .

 obviously


----------



## burnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok Mr Obvious !  lol
peace


----------



## burnie (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok so what was the last association word ? Obviously ?

Plainly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Janely


----------



## burnie (Nov 10, 2020)

Mainly


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2020)

manifold


----------



## burnie (Nov 10, 2020)

Exhaust


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Blowing smoke


----------



## burnie (Nov 10, 2020)

Midnight toker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

POET


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2020)

peanut


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 10, 2020)

Gallery


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Night


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2020)

court


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 10, 2020)

Bull


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2020)

red


----------



## burnie (Nov 10, 2020)

Handed


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 11, 2020)

Left


----------



## giggy (Nov 11, 2020)

right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

Power


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

to the people


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

EATER (Purple)


----------



## burnie (Nov 11, 2020)

Guy......... Fieri

Here Roster ....................


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2020)

burnie said:


> Guy......... Fieri
> 
> Here Roster ....................



Would that be the one eyed one horn flying purple eater
My favorite song as a kid


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 11, 2020)

dragon


----------



## burnie (Nov 12, 2020)

Lair


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 12, 2020)

Graywolf's  



			GrayWolf's Lair Home


----------



## burnie (Nov 12, 2020)

Alpha


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

Beowulf


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2020)

For burnie
Omega

Get your paws off me you dam dirty ape...................


----------



## burnie (Nov 12, 2020)

Last 

Dang.....who farted ???


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 13, 2020)

denouement


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

epilogue


----------



## burnie (Nov 13, 2020)

Finale


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2020)

Fireworks & Ice Cream


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 13, 2020)

May 5th


----------



## burnie (Nov 14, 2020)

Franco-Mexican War


----------



## giggy (Nov 14, 2020)

cinco de mayo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

happy hour


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Drunk


----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

takes on to know one


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## giggy (Nov 16, 2020)

VODKA


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Martini


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2020)

Beer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Belly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2020)

BUTTON


----------



## burnie (Nov 17, 2020)

Fly


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

Paper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

Trail


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 17, 2020)

Scout


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

Walking Point


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 17, 2020)

∆∆∆ got kicked out of the girl scouts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2020)

^^^^Always enjoyed all my cookies


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2020)

Samoa


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 19, 2020)

Vacation


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2020)

Travelers checks


----------



## burnie (Nov 19, 2020)

World travelers


----------



## giggy (Nov 21, 2020)

discover, don't leave home without it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2020)

Gone from home a lot lately.


----------



## burnie (Nov 21, 2020)

Bar hoppin`


----------



## giggy (Nov 22, 2020)

sidewalk slamming


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

DropFoot


----------



## burnie (Nov 22, 2020)

High stepper


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 22, 2020)

Cloggier


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2020)

*XXXL POOPie*


----------



## burnie (Nov 22, 2020)

Elephant diarrhea ?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 23, 2020)

deluge


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 23, 2020)

Flood


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Torrid Waters


----------



## burnie (Nov 23, 2020)

Muddy Waters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 23, 2020)

Mississippi


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Burning


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2020)

STDs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2020)

Pissing Glass

Glasstration


The ultimate form of torture, utilized by ancient Germans. Involves inserting a small glass rod into the urethra of an erect penis, then smashing the penis with a hammer.


----------



## burnie (Nov 23, 2020)

Broken catheter


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 23, 2020)

Pain


----------



## burnie (Nov 24, 2020)

Suffering !


----------



## Drifting13 (Nov 24, 2020)

Everyday!


----------



## giggy (Nov 24, 2020)

and night


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 24, 2020)

I hear the Voices


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2020)

Its your own most the time.


----------



## burnie (Nov 24, 2020)

Only person that understands him !!  lol
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2020)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Aint that the truth.


----------



## giggy (Nov 25, 2020)

what?


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 27, 2020)

query


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)

*Inquisition*


----------



## burnie (Nov 27, 2020)

Spanish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 27, 2020)

conquistadors


----------



## burnie (Nov 28, 2020)

Victors


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Nov 28, 2020)

Victoria


----------



## burnie (Nov 28, 2020)

Queen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)

Freddy


----------



## BudSniffer (Nov 28, 2020)

Teddy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 28, 2020)

Sexy underwear


----------



## burnie (Nov 28, 2020)

NO underwear !!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2020)

Freedom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

William Wallace


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 29, 2020)

Mel Gibson


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## burnie (Nov 29, 2020)

Blossoms


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Cherry


----------



## burnie (Nov 29, 2020)

Slyder


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 29, 2020)

Anti-stress


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 29, 2020)

balls


----------



## burnie (Nov 30, 2020)

Mahoney


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 30, 2020)

Police Academy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 30, 2020)

Tackleberry


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 30, 2020)

C.O.P. (Citizens on Patrol)


----------



## Patwi (Nov 30, 2020)

F.B.J. ( First Blow Job )


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

2nd cousin


----------



## burnie (Dec 1, 2020)

Ah ha.....the true meaning of Kissing cousins ! 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 1, 2020)

Went Further


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

burnie said:


> Ah ha.....the true meaning of Kissing cousins !
> peace


----------



## burnie (Dec 1, 2020)

Webbed toes


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2020)

Yeehaaaaaaaaa,bring on the cousins.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 1, 2020)

Vinny


----------



## burnie (Dec 1, 2020)

Jersey Shores


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 2, 2020)

Pauly shore


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

hermaphrodite


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 2, 2020)

schooner


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

CUTTY SARK


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 2, 2020)

shabba ranks


----------



## burnie (Dec 2, 2020)

Ting a ling


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

Ring a ding


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

Featherhead


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 2, 2020)

Shovelhead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

Pan


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

I bet someone will say Peter


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

Dyna Wide Glide


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 2, 2020)

Sounds sexual


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2020)

She is


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 3, 2020)

Twin Cam (Geezer Glide)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)

Power Glide (2 speed) gets you there too


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2020)

electra glide


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2020)

tour glide


----------



## giggy (Dec 3, 2020)

for the funny little dog. 
astroglide


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 3, 2020)

Funny Clown


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 3, 2020)

bobo


----------



## burnie (Dec 3, 2020)

Bozo


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 4, 2020)

chicago


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2020)

Murder rates high


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 4, 2020)

Killers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Clowns


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 4, 2020)

Giggy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Evil


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 4, 2020)

dead


----------



## burnie (Dec 4, 2020)

Ahead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Of The Pack


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 4, 2020)

Leader


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 4, 2020)

Stainless steel


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 5, 2020)

Superman


----------



## burnie (Dec 5, 2020)

Wonder Woman !!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Sexy Bullets


----------



## burnie (Dec 5, 2020)

`57 Cadillac Brougham


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 5, 2020)

Coup De Ville


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Elvis Pink


----------



## burnie (Dec 5, 2020)

Has left the building


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 6, 2020)

Exited


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

THIS WAY TO EGRESS


----------



## burnie (Dec 6, 2020)

Long gone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

Babe Ruth


----------



## burnie (Dec 6, 2020)

Ruth Buzzi


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2020)

Dr Ruth


----------



## burnie (Dec 7, 2020)

Dr. Spock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

most illogical


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes you are


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

Bastard


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2020)

Shhhh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 7, 2020)

Kenny


----------



## burnie (Dec 7, 2020)

do it ?


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 9, 2020)

Cartman


----------



## giggy (Dec 9, 2020)

south park


----------



## burnie (Dec 10, 2020)

*Towelie*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 10, 2020)

Batman


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Dec 10, 2020)

Robin


----------



## giggy (Dec 10, 2020)

laid a egg


----------



## burnie (Dec 10, 2020)

Big fat ZERO !!


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 10, 2020)

Jaime Thomas


----------



## burnie (Dec 10, 2020)

Zero skateboards


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 11, 2020)

Adrian Lopez


----------



## burnie (Dec 11, 2020)

Head honcho


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 11, 2020)

Machete Kills


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2020)

Mexico


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 11, 2020)

Marimba


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 11, 2020)

The rhythm is gonna get ya


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 12, 2020)

Montezuma


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2020)

John Wayne


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 12, 2020)

True Grit


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 12, 2020)

bad remakes


----------



## burnie (Dec 12, 2020)

Comb over


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 13, 2020)

balding


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)

Shave my head


----------



## burnie (Dec 13, 2020)

No need to


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 13, 2020)

stop! hammer time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Can't Touch this....................


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 13, 2020)

grandmas house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

MothBalls


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 13, 2020)

bill Cosby sweater


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

Why is Bills sweater at his Grandmas house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 13, 2020)

*Rohypnol*


----------



## giggy (Dec 25, 2020)

real dope


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Dope head


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Huffenstein


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 25, 2020)

Huffy bikes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 25, 2020)

Swing Stingray


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 25, 2020)

Vatos Locos


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

gangs


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 27, 2020)

colors


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Patches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

DEVIL'S REJECTS 1%


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Junkyard Dawgs MC


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Junkyard Dawgs MC
> View attachment 267551


This should be your avatar
Of course I love em


----------



## giggy (Dec 27, 2020)

not when your retired.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 27, 2020)

No Children after Dark


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 28, 2020)

Married with children


----------



## burnie (Dec 28, 2020)

Eight is enough


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 28, 2020)

nope


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 28, 2020)

dope


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

Model plane building


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2020)

Sniffing glue


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)

jailhouse high


----------



## giggy (Dec 28, 2020)

elvis forgot the words


----------



## burnie (Dec 28, 2020)

Huh ?


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 28, 2020)

bruh


----------



## burnie (Dec 28, 2020)

Bah !


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2020)

Hum bug


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Jasesq (Dec 28, 2020)

*****


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 28, 2020)

scrooge


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 28, 2020)

mcDuck


----------



## stain (Dec 28, 2020)

Roasted


----------



## burnie (Dec 29, 2020)

Chestnuts


----------



## giggy (Dec 29, 2020)

walnuts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Christmas


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 29, 2020)

Gift


----------



## burnie (Dec 29, 2020)

Cards


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 29, 2020)

credit


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

Score


----------



## burnie (Dec 29, 2020)

Musical


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

The King and I


----------



## burnie (Dec 29, 2020)

Yule


----------



## Drifting13 (Dec 29, 2020)

Tide


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

chart


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 29, 2020)

Locker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 29, 2020)

UP


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 29, 2020)

Your's


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 29, 2020)

7 up


----------



## burnie (Dec 30, 2020)

Lemon lime


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2020)

Pie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

3.14


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 30, 2020)

wordless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Patwi (Dec 30, 2020)

Married


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 30, 2020)

Henpecked


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 30, 2020)

married


----------



## burnie (Dec 30, 2020)

Pledged


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 30, 2020)

Bound


----------



## burnie (Dec 30, 2020)

Gagged


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 30, 2020)

Silenced


----------



## burnie (Dec 31, 2020)

Wasted


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2020)

Yep


----------



## giggy (Dec 31, 2020)

pansy


----------



## Tattered Old Graywolf (Dec 31, 2020)

feckless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

*feckless attempts to repair the plumbing*.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2020)

Looks like his Avatar when nobody is home.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

^^^^Knows mw well enough to see the real me


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 31, 2020)

mutts nuts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 31, 2020)

Brazil nuts


----------



## stain (Jan 1, 2021)

NUMB comfortably


----------



## burnie (Jan 1, 2021)

Uncomfortably numb thanks to a brownie !


----------



## giggy (Jan 1, 2021)

high


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Times


----------



## burnie (Jan 1, 2021)

Magazine


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 1, 2021)

Rifle


----------



## burnie (Jan 1, 2021)

`scope


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

examine


----------



## burnie (Jan 1, 2021)

Ogle


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2021)

Huh


----------



## burnie (Jan 1, 2021)

Eye


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 1, 2021)

Evil


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 1, 2021)

Doctor


----------



## burnie (Jan 2, 2021)

Who ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2021)

wrote the book of Love


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 2, 2021)

Me do


----------



## giggy (Jan 2, 2021)

he did


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2021)

He tried and couldn't


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 2, 2021)

Viagra


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 2, 2021)

Sophia


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 2, 2021)

loren


----------



## burnie (Jan 3, 2021)

Lawrence


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2021)

Welch


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Jan 3, 2021)

fine fox!


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 3, 2021)

In socks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 3, 2021)

radio


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

Video Killed


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 3, 2021)

First music video on MTV


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 3, 2021)

Mondo TV


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2021)

Air TV


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)

wolf


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 4, 2021)

Pack


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Fudge


----------



## burnie (Jan 4, 2021)

Recipe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 4, 2021)

Grandma's


----------



## burnie (Jan 4, 2021)

Cookies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 5, 2021)

Rude Dude


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 5, 2021)

Ignored


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## burnie (Jan 6, 2021)

Ignoramus


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2021)

Sgt Schultz 
I know nothing


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 13, 2021)

Hogan


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Heros


----------



## burnie (Jan 13, 2021)

Vets


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 13, 2021)

Military


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Washington


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 13, 2021)

Burning


----------



## burnie (Jan 13, 2021)

Man


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Sometimes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Maybe


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 14, 2021)

Might


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Strength


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 14, 2021)

potency


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Load


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 14, 2021)

done with this


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Over


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2021)

And Out


----------



## burnie (Jan 14, 2021)

of here


----------



## giggy (Jan 14, 2021)

gone


----------



## burnie (Jan 14, 2021)

but not forgotten


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 14, 2021)

Amen


----------



## mean4green (Jan 15, 2021)

caveman4.20 said:


> Costa



Rica


----------



## burnie (Jan 15, 2021)

Reading test


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 16, 2021)

Failed


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Washington


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Carver


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 16, 2021)

Meat


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Eater


----------



## burnie (Jan 16, 2021)

She`s a man-


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2021)

Watch out boy


----------



## burnie (Jan 17, 2021)

Sentry


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

Young


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Old


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

stanky


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

sweet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2021)

Me


----------



## giggy (Jan 17, 2021)

barf! lol


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

fiddle faddle


----------



## burnie (Jan 17, 2021)

Peanut brittle


----------



## Drifting13 (Jan 17, 2021)

Diabetic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

Ice cream


----------



## burnie (Jan 17, 2021)

You scream


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 17, 2021)

We all scream


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jan 17, 2021)

eye scream


----------



## mean4green (Jan 17, 2021)

brittle breasts


----------



## burnie (Jan 17, 2021)

Hungry baby !


----------



## mean4green (Jan 18, 2021)

Baby got Back!!!


----------



## giggy (Jan 20, 2021)

she mad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Biotch Be Crazy


----------



## burnie (Jan 20, 2021)

Wackadoodle


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2021)

Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

Great


----------



## burnie (Jan 20, 2021)

Your last name Cogburn ?  lol
peace


----------



## giggy (Jan 24, 2021)

can't spell rooster. lol


----------



## Jasesq (Jan 29, 2021)

Cock


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 29, 2021)

^^^^Of the Walk


----------



## giggy (Jan 29, 2021)

silly dawg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2021)

☠ Junkyard Dawg☠


----------



## stain (Jan 29, 2021)

Lot Lizard


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 30, 2021)

^^^Has the gash-grass near crack of the ash


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 1, 2021)

wipe


----------



## burnie (Feb 1, 2021)

Out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 1, 2021)

Of the Closet


----------



## mean4green (Feb 1, 2021)

Closeted Hormones


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 5, 2021)

She should have demanded payment up front.


----------



## burnie (Feb 5, 2021)

Payola


----------



## mean4green (Feb 6, 2021)

Crayola


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2021)

Stick Candy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 6, 2021)

Root Beer flavored


----------



## Bubblemix (Feb 7, 2021)

Fizzy drink


----------



## mean4green (Feb 7, 2021)

Drink Dispenser


----------



## Bubblemix (Feb 7, 2021)

Russian vodka


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2021)

Clothes come off


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Finds only an expensive sex doll


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 8, 2021)

Hooker barbie


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 8, 2021)

Mattel Pimp Ken Dolls


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 11, 2021)

cockless


----------



## burnie (Feb 11, 2021)

Semi auto


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

AR15


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

223 full metal jacket


----------



## mean4green (Feb 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> 223 full metal jacket


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2021)

I was thinking she kinds of turns me on.❤


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

^^^^Great Minds Think alike


----------



## mean4green (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I was thinking she kinds of turns me on.❤



No AirPump Required !!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

∆∆∆ has blow up dolls.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I was thinking she kinds of turns me on.❤


You were thinking thoughts of me in the straight jacket   Right Hops LOL
Good Morning


----------



## Jasesq (Feb 12, 2021)

Jack et off?


----------



## mean4green (Feb 12, 2021)

*Get Off!!*


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Feb 12, 2021)

Rocks off


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## giggy (Feb 12, 2021)

party time


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 12, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 13, 2021)

*Sybian Saddle
Fulfill Your Wildest Fantasies *


----------



## mean4green (Feb 13, 2021)

Double your Pleasure - Double your Fun

put on your shoes - and - GoFor a Run.


----------



## giggy (Feb 14, 2021)

if you see me running you better hope you can out run me.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 14, 2021)

It's not about “I don’t have to *run* faster than the Bear” , I just have to *run* faster than you.”


----------



## MAGAtheist (Feb 14, 2021)

That Red bull commercial with a lion instead of the bear.


----------



## burnie (Feb 15, 2021)

Don`t forget the Dachshund doin` the Great Dane ! 
peace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 15, 2021)

Never give in


----------



## burnie (Feb 15, 2021)

Dream on Alice


----------



## MAGAtheist (Feb 15, 2021)

Aerosmith & Alice Cooper.


----------



## giggy (Feb 16, 2021)

bands


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 16, 2021)

Brothers


----------



## burnie (Feb 16, 2021)

In arms


----------



## giggy (Feb 18, 2021)

rifle smoke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Tactical Nukes


----------



## burnie (Feb 18, 2021)

Tactical defense


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2021)

IED


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Daisey Cutter


----------



## burnie (Feb 18, 2021)

Daisy Dukes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Nice Cans


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 18, 2021)

Can line telephone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 18, 2021)

Walkie-Talkie


----------



## giggy (Feb 19, 2021)

cb


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2021)

5G


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 20, 2021)

Bill Gates


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 20, 2021)

Mark of the Beast
or 
Kill ten Billion save 10 million


----------



## Patwi (Mar 12, 2021)

sancho


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 12, 2021)

rude awakening aka dirty Sanchez


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^Has seen 1st hand The Smear above thy lip


----------



## Patwi (Mar 13, 2021)

^^^ birdieturdie


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 13, 2021)

dirty bird


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 13, 2021)

sit and spin


----------



## Jasesq (Mar 13, 2021)

Shitfaced


----------



## burnie (Mar 13, 2021)

Shitty deal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 13, 2021)

Obsolete Gameshow


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 13, 2021)

hollywood squares


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

Nipsey Russell


----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)

Paul Lynde


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2021)

Ill buy that for a dollar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

cheap bastard


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 14, 2021)

american psycho


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 14, 2021)

*Inspector Clouseau*


----------



## Patwi (Mar 14, 2021)

deep throat


----------



## Chad.Westport (Mar 15, 2021)

Santa Rosa

This is where the person dubbed "deep-throat" in the Watergate investigation retired and lived in the late 90's. I met the dude, this was a trip.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 15, 2021)

Mark Felt  Good to final tell the truth.


----------



## Patwi (Jun 22, 2021)

positivity


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 22, 2021)

diversity


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2021)

death


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

cards


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

dominoes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Pizza or Mahjong


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 16, 2021)

Pie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Cherry


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*Key Lime*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Florida Keys


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 16, 2021)

Fantasy fest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

hedonism


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*Tradition*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2021)

Drinking beer every night.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 16, 2021)

*Wife's numerous beer runs, coz she was sober.*


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2021)

hedonism


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 16, 2021)

Naked old people


----------



## Patwi (Aug 16, 2021)

interesting not


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 17, 2021)

*Why not?*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)

Because


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 17, 2021)

*...not fade away*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Aug 17, 2021)

*I sometimes gaze at a hard young penis in pics, but a man my age has a special connection for me, and it is intense.*


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 17, 2021)

*I guess I cheated.

Word:
Up*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 277108


I completely understand
I surely would rather sleep with my dog too


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I completely understand
> I surely would rather sleep with my dog too



Got it!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)

When?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *I sometimes gaze at a hard young penis in pics, but a man my age has a special connection for me, and it is intense.*


Thats what Roster said too.

Sorry Roster i couldnt pass it up.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 17, 2021)

don't look, and ifin you do then that's what you will do all day, all week, ..looking at crotches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats what Roster said too.
> 
> Sorry Roster i couldnt pass it up.


No need just remember that when you send the next batch of Pics


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2021)

Pretty cool
A dog invert its tongue like this to scoop up water when drinking


----------



## giggy (Aug 19, 2021)

I believe this thread is off track


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 19, 2021)

giggy said:


> I believe this thread is off track


This whole bunch of stoners are off track.


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 19, 2021)

Daily errands, Daily yardwork


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2021)

nightly


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 19, 2021)

routine out the window..


----------



## Patwi (Aug 19, 2021)

lazy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Off track


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

HOBO


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

KING


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 20, 2021)

Kong


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 20, 2021)

Dong????


----------



## Patwi (Aug 20, 2021)

Johnson


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

and


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2021)

if


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Perhaps


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2021)

only


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

One


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

more


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Less


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

discount


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Meaning


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

Interpretation


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

*Instinct*


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

intuition


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

*Correct?*


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

indeed


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2021)

Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Penise


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2021)

Envy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Lust


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 21, 2021)

Don't look in the box


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Admiration


----------



## Africanna (Aug 21, 2021)

connection


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2021)

lost


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

*Wandering*


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2021)

Alice


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

*Wonderland or Wilderness*

*Your choice.*


----------



## Airbone (Aug 21, 2021)

Sanity


----------



## Patwi (Aug 21, 2021)

why


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

Serenity


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Now!


----------



## giggy (Aug 22, 2021)

later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Bye


----------



## Africanna (Aug 22, 2021)

later


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Pronto


----------



## Africanna (Aug 22, 2021)

speedy


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2021)

recovery


----------



## Airbone (Aug 22, 2021)

Unit


----------



## Patwi (Aug 22, 2021)

10 cc s


----------



## Africanna (Aug 23, 2021)

syringe


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

clinic


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Roster


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2021)

Sick fker


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

suppository


----------



## Africanna (Aug 23, 2021)

insert


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

2 fingers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 23, 2021)

Pink


----------



## Patwi (Aug 23, 2021)

marinated


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

cherries


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Pits


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

stones


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Biscuits


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

sandwich


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Hoagie


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

Italian


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Sub


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

toppings


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Subway LOL


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

underground


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Catacombs


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

dungeon


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2021)

mafia


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

family


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Dysfunctional


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 24, 2021)

Marijuana Passion


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

Demented Fornicators


----------



## Africanna (Aug 24, 2021)

abnormal


----------



## Airbone (Aug 24, 2021)

Opinions


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 24, 2021)

azz holes


----------



## Africanna (Aug 25, 2021)

people


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2021)

suck


----------



## Africanna (Aug 25, 2021)

eggs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 25, 2021)

Caterpillars


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2021)

Larvae


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Maggot


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2021)

fly


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2021)

airplane


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2021)

cargo


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

LUNCH


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2021)

menu


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Chalk Board special


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2021)

order


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 26, 2021)

*Chaos*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

Roster


----------



## Africanna (Aug 26, 2021)

duty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 26, 2021)

free


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 26, 2021)

*When*


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

now


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Later


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

alligator


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

In a while


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

crocodile


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Rock


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

dust


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

wind


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

sheer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

pantyhose


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

inviting


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

alluring


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

mercy


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Spanking


----------



## Africanna (Aug 27, 2021)

sensually


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Lustfully enticing


----------



## Patwi (Aug 27, 2021)

gold


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

Bar


----------



## Patwi (Aug 27, 2021)

none


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

Broke


----------



## Patwi (Aug 27, 2021)

arse


----------



## Africanna (Aug 28, 2021)

creeper


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

crawler


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2021)

worm


----------



## Africanna (Aug 28, 2021)

infested


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2021)

illegals


----------



## Africanna (Aug 28, 2021)

aliens


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2021)

leeches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

COVID D


----------



## Africanna (Aug 28, 2021)

nuisance


----------



## Airbone (Aug 28, 2021)

Work


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2021)

life


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

lock


----------



## Africanna (Aug 29, 2021)

secure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

The shoe


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2021)

toeless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 29, 2021)

Diabetes


----------



## Africanna (Aug 29, 2021)

insulin


----------



## Patwi (Aug 29, 2021)

nightnurse


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2021)

goodnight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Gracie


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2021)

Assss


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2021)

attitude


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2021)

Good


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2021)

vibes


----------



## Africanna (Aug 30, 2021)

feelings


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2021)

empathy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 30, 2021)

Dahmer


----------



## Patwi (Aug 30, 2021)

special


----------



## Airbone (Aug 30, 2021)

Olympics


----------



## Africanna (Aug 31, 2021)

steroids


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Terminator


----------



## Africanna (Aug 31, 2021)

Arnold


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Washed-out


----------



## Africanna (Aug 31, 2021)

history


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

LOST to the Woke Morons


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

Best Jams


----------



## Africanna (Aug 31, 2021)

opinions


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

are like assholes, we all have them.


----------



## Africanna (Aug 31, 2021)

hairy


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2021)

vagina


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

pink lips


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2021)

youth


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2021)

prison


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2021)

wrong


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

never


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2021)

say


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2021)

hey


----------



## Patwi (Aug 31, 2021)

hay


----------



## Africanna (Sep 1, 2021)

horses


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2021)

wild


----------



## Africanna (Sep 1, 2021)

woman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

apple


----------



## Africanna (Sep 1, 2021)

rotten


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Worm half eaten


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

thats what she said


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2021)

sprayed her hair


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Gee smelled terrific


----------



## Africanna (Sep 1, 2021)

enjoyable


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2021)

cold beer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Good times


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> cold beer
> 
> View attachment 277849


How does that taste


----------



## Africanna (Sep 1, 2021)

more-ish


----------



## Patwi (Sep 1, 2021)

raining


----------



## Africanna (Sep 2, 2021)

pouring


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

snoring


----------



## Africanna (Sep 2, 2021)

dreaming


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Cheeba


----------



## Africanna (Sep 2, 2021)

professional


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)

Kneeling


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Harris-berg


----------



## Patwi (Sep 2, 2021)

hairy arse


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

horse laugh


----------



## Patwi (Sep 2, 2021)

fake vp


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 2, 2021)

Dances with knee pads


----------



## Patwi (Sep 2, 2021)

sperm phlegm throat


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

Asphyxiate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Horrible Way


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

happens


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

Kak


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

talk


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

shiet


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

dump


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

truck


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

trailer


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

movie


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

popcorn


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2021)

Buds


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

smokable


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

vagina


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

respect


----------



## Patwi (Sep 3, 2021)

life


----------



## Africanna (Sep 3, 2021)

support


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 3, 2021)

marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Africanna (Sep 4, 2021)

enjoy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

*ménage à trois*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

troglodyte


----------



## Africanna (Sep 4, 2021)

caveman


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Fa


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

la


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

CUCARACHA


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

roaches


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

CLIP


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

lipburn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

TAILPIPE


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

liberal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Dodo


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

b   iden


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2021)

China's toy


----------



## Patwi (Sep 4, 2021)

fool


----------



## Africanna (Sep 4, 2021)

proof


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

truth


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2021)

Is in the pudding


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

shaky pudding


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Cosby


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

peter belly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Weed hop had em


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

sit up time


----------



## Africanna (Sep 5, 2021)

straight


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

lace


----------



## Africanna (Sep 5, 2021)

veil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

hidden


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

agenda


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 5, 2021)

Covid


----------



## Patwi (Sep 5, 2021)

planned


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

EXACTYLY ....................................


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

right


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Wrong


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2021)

Way


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Back Machine


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2021)

marty


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

farty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Mcfly


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

bogart


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

Humphrey


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

bigfoot


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

SwampStalker


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

prowler


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2021)

panther


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

black


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

goo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Gone


----------



## Africanna (Sep 6, 2021)

fishing


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

survival


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

knife


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

bloody


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Shame


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

traitor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

jane


----------



## Patwi (Sep 6, 2021)

s uks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2021)

Agreed


----------



## Africanna (Sep 7, 2021)

deal


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Pass


----------



## Africanna (Sep 7, 2021)

fold


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

t r u m p


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Royal Flush


----------



## Africanna (Sep 7, 2021)

payout


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 7, 2021)

Windfall


----------



## Africanna (Sep 7, 2021)

unexpected


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

freebie


----------



## Patwi (Sep 7, 2021)

frisbee


----------



## giggy (Sep 7, 2021)

Golf


----------



## Patwi (Sep 7, 2021)

balls


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

steel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

"High"

put the video in for those who do not know
what High Steel is.


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

pucker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Up


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2021)

high


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Buzzing


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

vibrations


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Pleasures


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

carnal


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

knowlege


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

POWER


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

kickarse


----------



## giggy (Sep 8, 2021)

billy bob


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

KiserBlade


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

hooked


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 8, 2021)

Fish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

bowl


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

basin


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

*endorheic*


----------



## Africanna (Sep 8, 2021)

lake


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

WATER


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 8, 2021)

Hydrate


----------



## Patwi (Sep 8, 2021)

urinate


----------



## Africanna (Sep 9, 2021)

fertilize


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

manure


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

Malarkey


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

fertilizer


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

A N F O


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

O F N A


----------



## Africanna (Sep 9, 2021)

reverse


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

backwards


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

arse


----------



## Africanna (Sep 9, 2021)

about


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

face


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 9, 2021)

Off


----------



## Patwi (Sep 9, 2021)

road


----------



## giggy (Sep 9, 2021)

Racer


----------



## Africanna (Sep 10, 2021)

pacer


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

heart


----------



## Africanna (Sep 10, 2021)

surgery


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

"Boiled Beef and Carrots

I think im finally getting the hang of this


----------



## Africanna (Sep 10, 2021)

dinner


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

diner


----------



## Africanna (Sep 10, 2021)

booth


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

hot waitress


----------



## Africanna (Sep 10, 2021)

tip


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

up


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

grade


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

F


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Kermit


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

Frenchman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

Frog


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Frog


Spawn


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 10, 2021)

TadPoles


----------



## Patwi (Sep 10, 2021)

pond


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 10, 2021)

patwi said:


> pond


Scum


----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2021)

bag


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Africanna said:


> bag


Old


----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2021)

fart


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Smelt


----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2021)

steel


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Balls


----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2021)

courage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Honor


----------



## Africanna (Sep 11, 2021)

word


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Written


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 11, 2021)

Word


----------



## Patwi (Sep 11, 2021)

oral


----------



## Africanna (Sep 12, 2021)

speech


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Africanna said:


> speech


Politician


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Feces


----------



## Africanna (Sep 12, 2021)

mess


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Africanna said:


> mess


Tidy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Bowl


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

Connection please.? (tidy - bowl.?)


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Bowl


Corner


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Bucket


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2021)

of fuckits


----------



## Africanna (Sep 12, 2021)

contents


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2021)

unseen


----------



## Africanna (Sep 12, 2021)

unspoken


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2021)

truths


----------



## Africanna (Sep 12, 2021)

revealed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Shocking


----------



## Africanna (Sep 12, 2021)

electrocution


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2021)

lightning


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 12, 2021)

Johnny


----------



## Patwi (Sep 12, 2021)

Rotten


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2021)

eggs


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

yolk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Oxen


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2021)

beasts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Cerberus / Minotaur


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Cerberus / Minotaur


Minnie mouse


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 13, 2021)

Roster


----------



## Africanna (Sep 13, 2021)

Man!


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

Woman


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Best Butt


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Best Butt


Chip butty


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

clean taint


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Bleached

Better    Hippies toothbrush


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

shiney


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Hiney


----------



## Patwi (Sep 13, 2021)

sweet


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

surrender


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 14, 2021)

Africanna said:


> electrocution


Power


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Feel


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

nothing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Insanity


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

yes you are


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

You Like Me


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You Like Me


Sane


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Come back


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

leave


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

come back shane come back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

giggy said:


> leave


You'd love that


----------



## giggy (Sep 14, 2021)

not really


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

perhaps


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

loves Roster


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

Chinese buffet pup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Chinaman


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

dog eater


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

Croc Dundee


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

actor


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

Knife


----------



## Patwi (Sep 14, 2021)

sharp


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

mind


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 15, 2021)

wASTE


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

joint


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

rolled


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

roach


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

clip


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

movie


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

popcorn


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

buttered


----------



## Africanna (Sep 15, 2021)

bread


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

currency


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

broke


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

as shit


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

B.iden


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

hang him


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 15, 2021)

no such luck


----------



## Patwi (Sep 15, 2021)

unfortunate


----------



## Africanna (Sep 16, 2021)

situation


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

beautiful


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

she said too


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 16, 2021)

Handsome Rabbit


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

hare's hair


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Splitting hairs


----------



## Patwi (Sep 16, 2021)

cum in hair


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Something about Mary


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

clean the pipes.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Spurted Big


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

dribble


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2021)

dust


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

shoots blanks


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

childless


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Big kID


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

me


----------



## Africanna (Sep 17, 2021)

myself


----------



## Patwi (Sep 17, 2021)

highest IQ in the room


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 18, 2021)

35?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 18, 2021)

What's an IQ


----------



## Africanna (Oct 13, 2021)

brainless


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

lets go brandon


----------



## Africanna (Oct 14, 2021)

march


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Expand your Horizons


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 14, 2021)

expanded lungs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Full of Hot Air


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

flatulence


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Mexican food lover


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

beans


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

Re Fried


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

jalapeno


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

On a Stick


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

achmed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

SILENCE............................. I'LL KILL YOU


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

fireplace


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2021)

yULE lOG


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

Beowulf


----------



## boo (Oct 14, 2021)

perineum...


----------



## Patwi (Oct 14, 2021)

cleanliness


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Godliness or was it Godlessness?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

choices


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Abortion


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

killing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

fields


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

poppies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

ooze


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

flowing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Time of the month


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

bietch


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Female Dog


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

pelosi


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Creeton


----------



## Patwi (Oct 15, 2021)

chum


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 15, 2021)

Sucker


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

Lollipop


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 16, 2021)

What every woman wants


----------



## Africanna (Oct 17, 2021)

money


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Then you Die


----------



## Bubba (Oct 17, 2021)

Oscar Meyer Weiner


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Then you Die


Everlasting knife


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 17, 2021)

Ron Popeil


----------



## Patwi (Oct 17, 2021)

Ronco


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Rotisserie Oven


----------



## Africanna (Oct 18, 2021)

spike


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

lee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

General


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

honorable


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Discharge


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

militia


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

UncaWalt


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

got ur six


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

Heh heh heh. World's smallest juicer.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

Needs to learn the rules LOL


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

hay hay hay .. no rules nor mandates


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

Ronco


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2021)

You Pocket Fisherman


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

Bass-O-Matic


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

pocket rocket


----------



## Bubba (Oct 18, 2021)

Jack Fruit


----------



## Patwi (Oct 18, 2021)

prickly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Pear


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

Pear


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pear


Well nuts!


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

I mean, "nuts"


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2021)

Pea


----------



## Africanna (Oct 19, 2021)

pod


----------



## Patwi (Oct 19, 2021)

bodysnatcher


----------



## Africanna (Oct 19, 2021)

snitcher


----------



## Patwi (Oct 19, 2021)

deadman


----------



## Bubba (Oct 19, 2021)

Body Sniffer


----------



## Africanna (Oct 20, 2021)

Reeko


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

*ODORABLY FUSTY*


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

Putrid


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

Rotting Flesh bag about to pop


----------



## Africanna (Oct 20, 2021)

As long as it's not the Volcano bag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)

There she Blows


----------



## Africanna (Oct 20, 2021)

Kaboom!


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2021)

mighty mouse


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2021)

Under Dog


----------



## Africanna (Oct 20, 2021)

overpaid


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Under Dog
> 
> View attachment 280841


Speed of lightning bolt of thunder, UNDER DOG! Along with sweet Polly pure bred, and that evil dude, Simon Bar Sinister.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 20, 2021)

Atom Ant.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 20, 2021)

adam and the ants





















 


 



















  9+







 

 






















*Adam & The Ants - Antmusic*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Oct 21, 2021)

Sprockets


----------



## Africanna (Oct 21, 2021)

chains


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2021)

Prison
I still wont wear a watch. Hate shit on my wrist.


----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2021)

s ucks


still have wrist nerve damage from cuffs


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Discharge


Gonorrhoea


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Pea


Somebody's porch


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> There she Blows


Careful


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Body Sniffer


Bicycle seat sniffer


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

patwi said:


> deadman


Handle


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280852


VW


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Prison
> I still wont wear a watch. Hate shit on my wrist.


Not keen on people shitting on my wrist either.


----------



## Africanna (Oct 21, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Bicycle seat sniffer


At the girls high school


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

Peep hole in girls shower


----------



## Africanna (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Peep hole in girls shower


Only big enough for an eye


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Peep hole in girls shower


You dirty old buggers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 21, 2021)

bETTER THAN THE HOLE IN THE BOYS


----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2021)

Buttigieg


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> bETTER THAN THE HOLE IN THE BOYS


Why's that?


----------



## Patwi (Oct 21, 2021)

daffy duck


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

Rabbit Season


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

stew

eat me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

*Hasenpfeffer
New pic for you




*


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

HairyDirtburger


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

secret sauce


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Cheese with that?


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Tots


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

Adrenochrome


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Lysergic acid diethylamide 25


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

goodtimes


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Circa70


----------



## Patwi (Oct 22, 2021)

mescaline first '70

then 25 and 25 and more 25


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Purpledoubledome


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

Bun length


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Mustard.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Lysergic acid diethylamide 25


Bring back acid - it tenderises the meat.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 1, 2021)

Cal-Mag


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2021)

Never enough
Unless you flush


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

twice


----------



## Bubba (Nov 1, 2021)

W/round up 'n peee


----------



## Patwi (Nov 1, 2021)

yellow


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 1, 2021)

snow


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2021)

Zappa


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 2, 2021)

Bug


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

No words


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 2, 2021)

yo momma


----------



## Africanna (Nov 2, 2021)

nasty


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2021)

She so Nasty...........................


----------



## Bubba (Nov 2, 2021)

Ass rash


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

hIPPIES TOOTHBRUSH


----------



## Africanna (Nov 3, 2021)

Plaque provider


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

prostitute


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

I am not


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

was too


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 3, 2021)

Never once received any money for prison sex


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 3, 2021)

always willing


----------



## Africanna (Nov 3, 2021)

able


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 3, 2021)

Cain


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

jewish



.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 3, 2021)

murder


----------



## Patwi (Nov 3, 2021)

vaccine



.


----------



## Africanna (Nov 4, 2021)

control


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

GOVERNMENT


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

Mandate


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Jab


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2021)

J&J


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

Pull train


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Tickets have your tickets ready


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

No change made here....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

Who stole the Bar Car


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

Anklegrabber


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

Hobotranspo


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

Boofer. (Old school term for crack smoker)


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2021)

Quit puffin and get to answer'n


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

A number one Empire of the North


----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2021)

me




.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 4, 2021)

not a player


----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2021)

wrong tune



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

In 3 notes


----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2021)

and 2 chords



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 4, 2021)

name that tune


----------



## Smoke (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't Know


----------



## Airbone (Nov 4, 2021)

Joe political name


----------



## Airbone (Nov 4, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Joe political name


Haha that is an awesome filter!


----------



## Patwi (Nov 4, 2021)

zombie


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 5, 2021)

rabbit..... Bunicula


----------



## Africanna (Nov 5, 2021)

dinner


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 5, 2021)

Stir fry


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Fish and Crisps


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2021)

Fried Catfish


----------



## Africanna (Nov 5, 2021)

Fried cat


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

Fried pubes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Stuck in teeth


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

From nawing on


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

80's Bush


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

Wrap around bush


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## yooper420 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hair pie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Hair pie.


Puppy fur


----------



## Bubba (Nov 5, 2021)

Tit mouse


----------



## Africanna (Nov 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Puppy fur
> View attachment 281605


Don't smoke in be with this one or you'll cause a bush fire


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Puppies.................


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Puppy fur
> View attachment 281605


Dining at the Y.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

TAINT NEXTDOOR


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> rabbit..... Bunicula



I had to look up what the heck a bunicula was ... lololo .. nice


.

taint is real



.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 5, 2021)

Carry her like a six pack


----------



## Patwi (Nov 5, 2021)

shaved pootie tang .. only in America





.


----------



## TheVoice (Nov 6, 2021)

Dj spittin’ a rap about Bush.
All while spittin, on ya GF’s Tush
She bent over wait for the next push, 
While readin HIGH Times ‘bout growin’ OG Kush


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Burnt pube smell


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 6, 2021)

Better than a case of the Crabs


----------



## Bubba (Nov 6, 2021)

Truethat


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 6, 2021)

Nair


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2021)

Legs shaved


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

But why Hairy underarms?


----------



## Bubba (Nov 7, 2021)

Floss with


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 7, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Floss with


This


----------



## Bubba (Nov 7, 2021)

Tinydingleberrys


----------



## Patwi (Nov 7, 2021)

moonberry delight



.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 7, 2021)

Moon Rocks Yeeeaaaaahh


----------



## Patwi (Nov 7, 2021)

dust


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

In the wind


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 8, 2021)

d*ck


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2021)

Van Dyke


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 8, 2021)

Pussey


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

lover


----------



## Africanna (Nov 8, 2021)

smutter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)

Face Plants


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 9, 2021)

crotchless pants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)

Edibles panties


----------



## Bubba (Nov 9, 2021)

Cotton granny underwear


----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)

scissors




.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 9, 2021)

Brillo pad


----------



## Patwi (Nov 9, 2021)

clean



.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2021)

fresh


----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)

air


----------



## Africanna (Nov 10, 2021)

Fish fresh air


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 10, 2021)

respirator


----------



## Africanna (Nov 10, 2021)

joint


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 10, 2021)

don't mind if I do


----------



## Patwi (Nov 10, 2021)

and again


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Plane


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

It's Superman


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Or a bird


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 11, 2021)

The word


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

According to song


----------



## Patwi (Nov 11, 2021)

tulip tiptoeing




.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 11, 2021)

Tinytim


----------



## Patwi (Nov 11, 2021)

miss vicki


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 12, 2021)

That slut


----------



## Bubba (Nov 12, 2021)

Ingrownhairbush


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Hippies Toothbrushes


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Smells ripe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

Ready to burp


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

Rotten to core


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 13, 2021)

That's One Bad Apple


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

A day keeps doc away


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 13, 2021)

apple of my eye


----------



## Bubba (Nov 13, 2021)

That's not an apple


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 15, 2021)

thats not my knee in your back


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

He knew that


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Will kiss it and make it better...


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

kisses what


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

French kiss


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

*Poulet vous Francais*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

Wiggles Tongue as if licking ice cream


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> *Poulet vous Francais*


Chicken with rice


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

chicken is nice


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

patwi said:


> chicken is nice


Just ask Hippie


----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

eggplant poker


----------



## Bubba (Nov 15, 2021)

Water melon suppository.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Patwi (Nov 15, 2021)

watermelon sex


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 16, 2021)

American Pie.................. still warm


----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2021)

Have a piece


----------



## Patwi (Nov 16, 2021)

gooey


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 16, 2021)

Watermelon Sugar High


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 17, 2021)

trust fund babies


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Chewy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 17, 2021)

Bacca


----------



## Bubba (Nov 17, 2021)

Scratcher


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2021)

hunter


the tv show


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 18, 2021)

Grower


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Shower


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 18, 2021)

shrinkage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

Hit 60


----------



## Patwi (Nov 18, 2021)

shifts to 3rd


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 18, 2021)

After Burners


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Preheaters


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 19, 2021)

Kero


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Syrup


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 19, 2021)

Pancakes.  .  Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Bubba (Nov 19, 2021)

Panhead


----------



## Patwi (Nov 19, 2021)

shovel


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2021)

Head


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

less


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 20, 2021)

more


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

Oliver Swift


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 20, 2021)

Dublin


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 20, 2021)

Lewis Guns PeakyChap


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

lewis an clark


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2021)

Horseman


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

warrior


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2021)

Pike


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

peak


----------



## Bubba (Nov 20, 2021)

Hill


----------



## Patwi (Nov 20, 2021)

of beans


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 20, 2021)

nuts


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

Sick em Bruno


----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

an brillo bob


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 21, 2021)

barnacle bill


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 21, 2021)

The Sailor


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

7th son of 7th son


----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

seven


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

Perfection


----------



## Patwi (Nov 21, 2021)

rare


----------



## Bubba (Nov 21, 2021)

Valuable


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Nov 21, 2021)

mm rare earth band


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

magnet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Fishing


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

Pants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Ants


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

6 leg pants


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

1 fly


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

6 weiners


----------



## Patwi (Nov 22, 2021)

happy wife


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

Thats what she told me


----------



## Patwi (Nov 22, 2021)

lies .. all lies


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

OK 5 Weiners


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2021)

One Big Weiner


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

Jumbo bun


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 22, 2021)

Big Women


----------



## Patwi (Nov 22, 2021)

mountains


----------



## Bubba (Nov 22, 2021)

Valleys


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

*the Prairies *


----------



## Bubba (Nov 23, 2021)

Purple mountain Majesty


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

Rosters Broke Back Mountain


----------



## Bubba (Nov 23, 2021)

No words lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Flashbacks from his Prison Days
But at least he had water to shower with.


----------



## Patwi (Nov 23, 2021)

and a fruited plain..




*PURPLE MOUNTAIN MAJESTY*
*ORIGINAL STRAIN*


----------



## Bubba (Nov 23, 2021)

Ohsay


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

It's so Big


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

I warned you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2021)

penis...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Not Just any Penis LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 23, 2021)

Eggplant surprise


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 23, 2021)

Sick bastard.


----------



## boo (Nov 23, 2021)

smoke surprise...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2021)

My kinda women.


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)

needed


----------



## Africanna (Feb 2, 2022)

desired


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)

wish


----------



## stain (Feb 2, 2022)

Bone


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Head


----------



## boo (Feb 2, 2022)

chef...go to bed roster...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Salty


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)

entertainment


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 2, 2022)

Holywood


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Pedo-wood


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)

disney


----------



## Bubba (Feb 2, 2022)

Dwarves


----------



## Patwi (Feb 2, 2022)

weepeeps


----------



## stain (Feb 3, 2022)

Micro


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Dose


----------



## Bubba (Feb 3, 2022)

Clap


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2022)

Crabs


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

heebie-jeebies


----------



## Patwi (Feb 3, 2022)

entities


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Dead people


----------



## Patwi (Feb 3, 2022)

walking dead


----------



## Bubba (Feb 3, 2022)

Flying tiger


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 4, 2022)

Bruce Lee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 4, 2022)

Murdered


----------



## Africanna (Feb 4, 2022)

Nunchakus


----------



## Bubba (Feb 9, 2022)

Bo


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 9, 2022)

Doesn't know


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 1, 2022)

Woke Up Boo


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Boo Who


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Cry Baby


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 2, 2022)

Binky Sucker


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 2, 2022)

Pacifier stealer


----------



## Flower (Mar 6, 2022)

Baby sitter


----------



## stain (Mar 7, 2022)

Naughty


----------



## Bubba (Mar 7, 2022)

Spanking


----------



## Africanna (Mar 11, 2022)

Please!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 12, 2022)

Thankyou may I have another!


----------



## Africanna (Mar 13, 2022)

Tonking


----------



## Africanna (Mar 20, 2022)

Bonking


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 20, 2022)

Apples


----------



## Africanna (Mar 21, 2022)

compared


----------



## WeedLord (Mar 21, 2022)

To Oranges


----------



## Patwi (Mar 24, 2022)

tangerine


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Apple


----------



## Africanna (Mar 24, 2022)

(a) day


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Doctor away


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

OK Bend Over


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

Bad back


----------



## Patwi (Mar 24, 2022)

brokeback


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 24, 2022)

Bromance


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

Think warm thoughts


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 25, 2022)

Except, not to warm….just tepid thoughts…


----------



## RosterMan (Mar 25, 2022)

Bed wetting?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

Water bed


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

sea sick


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

Projectile  vomiting


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Boones farm wine and Mad Dog 2020


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

Again,  LOL!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 25, 2022)

* I have a half pint of Mad Dog in my office. Currently I am the employee that has been there the longest, I was given the half pint to have in my possession, until I go.

It was probably 15 years old at the time, was no longer purple, more dark brown. That bottle has been in my office for an additional 31+ years.

Bubba


----------



## Patwi (Jun 25, 2022)

eye


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

spy


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

cosby


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

ice cream


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

pudding pop


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

Jello


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

gelatinous mass


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

Wall Street


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

michael douglas


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 25, 2022)

Mouth cancer


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

joy bernhardt


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

diaper rash


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 25, 2022)

Whoopie


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

Big Fat Oreo


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Big Fat Marley


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 25, 2022)

Shot the sheriff


----------



## Bubba (Jun 25, 2022)

Not the deputy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

Barney Fife


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 25, 2022)

Special


----------



## Flower (Jun 25, 2022)

Education


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Indoctrination


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Virus Vaccine


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Blood clots


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Acute  Massive  Pulm  Embolism


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 26, 2022)

heart felt


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> heart felt


Fart helt


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Rosters butt


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Rosters butt


Hoppers new Love


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

adult pacifiers


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 26, 2022)

Extra small


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Grande machiotto latte with soy milk and a shot of man bun barista


----------



## Flower (Jun 26, 2022)

Dealt it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

Confucius say- He who fart in church sit in his own pew


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 26, 2022)

Tractor


----------



## PERCHSLURP802 (Jul 23, 2022)

So this just in guys girls, apparently when I am by cannabis flowers I tend to ramble and become tangential both in my speech thought process and posting. Now apparently this grinds the gears of the punctuation police and people that are trying to understand me cuz I I digress apparently I can't socialize in communicate on a meaningful level when I'm high on pot.


----------

